# Favorite Recordings of Saint-Saens Sonatas



## Tchaikov6

Hello,

I've really been getting into the Saint-Saens Sonatas lately (violin, cello, clarinet, oboe, bassoon). What are some good recordings of these sonatas that I should look into?


----------



## Bettina

I recommend the recording by the Nash Ensemble. Beautiful, stylish playing, with just the right blend of French sophistication and Romantic lyricism. I think that the ensemble is actually British, but they have a great feel for the elegant charm of Saint-Saëns! Here's a link to the recording on Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/Saint-Saens-Quartet-Quintet-Clarinet-Tarantelle/dp/B00095L8X4


----------



## Vaneyes

Right on, with Bettina's suggestion.


----------



## Tchaikov6

Thank you for the suggestion, I will definitely check this CD out.


----------



## Pugg

​
Guess who recommend this one and my goodness me, do I enjoy it.:kiss:


----------



## Tchaikov6

Any suggestions for the violin and cello sonatas?


----------



## Vaneyes

Tchaikov6 said:


> Any suggestions for the violin and cello sonatas?


I don't care for these works, but I suggest auditioning Hyperion/Helios for violin sonatas and cello sonatas; Wallin/Pontinen (cpo) for violin sonatas; Isserlis/Devoyon (RCA) for cello sonatas.

PEE-ESS:

Trio Wanderer (harmonia mundi) are a must for the piano trios. :tiphat:


----------



## Tchaikov6

Vaneyes said:


> I don't care for these works, but I suggest auditioning Hyperion/Helios for violin sonatas and cello sonatas; Wallin/Pontinen (cpo) for violin sonatas; Isserlis/Devoyon (RCA) for cello sonatas.
> 
> PEE-ESS:
> 
> Trio Wanderer (harmonia mundi) are a must for the piano trios. :tiphat:


Thank you for the suggestion!


----------



## Anankasmo

I am a massive Saint-Saens advocate but listened mostly to his orchestral music. But I got hooked on his great chamber music as well. It's polished, perfect in form and has those typical long and beautiful melodies you would expect from Saint-Saens. Of course one could say as is the standard criticism regarding Saint-Saens his works are somewhat restrained and without much passion but that is nonsense imo. My recordings of his most important works are:

String Quartet No. 1: Fine Arts Quartet (Naxos): An incredible piece, quite hard to get into but repeated listening will reward you greatly. It was written for Ysaye so it has a prominent Violin I part. It is basically a small violin concerto in string quartet form  and Saint-Saens was at his best writing concertos...

Piano Trios No.1 & 2: Joachim Trio (Naxos): Both the youthful piece as the mature one are perfectly crafted and have beautiful melodies. Rather dramatic.

Piano Quartet in B-flat and Piano Quintet: Fine Arts Quartet (naxos): One of the greatest written by a french composer in the genre.

Regarding the Sonatas: 

Cello Sonatas: Number One is easily accesible and shares common ground with Saint-Saens Cello Concero in a minor. They were written in the same year. The sonata exploits beautifully the deeper register of the cello. It was a work written for Saint-Saens mother (or aunt?) and he put a theme of a Meyerbeer opera his mother loved in the sonata. 
Number Two is rather dense and I still haven't come around to like it.... My favourite recording for the Sonatas would be by Boris Berezovsky and Henri Dermaquette. Also a little tip. Check out Saint-Saens Cello Suite op.16 it is a substantial and beautiful piece and loved by many cello virtuosos.

Violin Sonatas: Number One is once again beautiful and easily accesible. Quite dramatic and modeled after Beethoven's famous Kreutzer Sonata it is one of the most important french Violin Sonatas. Particular the second movement has a beautiful dialogue between the soloists. It was also much loved by Proust who even incorporated it in one of his stories.
Number Two is just like the second cello sonata quite dense and not as melodically ingenious as its precedessor but repeated listening will reward you once again. The Adagio is incredible.
My favourite recording is by Mauro Tortorelli and Angela Meluso.

The Wind Sonatas are substantial pieces and are loved by many performers for they are written for instruments which do not have much reportoire. 
Best recording here imo is by the Soloist of the Ochestra of Paris.


----------



## Tchaikov6

Anankasmo said:


> I am a massive Saint-Saens advocate but listened mostly to his orchestral music. But I got hooked on his great chamber music as well. It's polished, perfect in form and has those typical long and beautiful melodies you would expect from Saint-Saens. Of course one could say as is the standard criticism regarding Saint-Saens his works are somewhat restrained and without much passion but that is nonsense imo. My recordings of his most important works are:
> 
> String Quartet No. 1: Fine Arts Quartet (Naxos): An incredible piece, quite hard to get into but repeated listening will reward you greatly. It was written for Ysaye so it has a prominent Violin I part. It is basically a small violin concerto in string quartet form  and Saint-Saens was at his best writing concertos...
> 
> Piano Trios No.1 & 2: Joachim Trio (Naxos): Both the youthful piece as the mature one are perfectly crafted and have beautiful melodies. Rather dramatic.
> 
> Piano Quartet in B-flat and Piano Quintet: Fine Arts Quartet (naxos): One of the greatest written by a french composer in the genre.
> 
> Regarding the Sonatas:
> 
> Cello Sonatas: Number One is easily accesible and shares common ground with Saint-Saens Cello Concero in a minor. They were written in the same year. The sonata exploits beautifully the deeper register of the cello. It was a work written for Saint-Saens mother (or aunt?) and he put a theme of a Meyerbeer opera his mother loved in the sonata.
> Number Two is rather dense and I still haven't come around to like it.... My favourite recording for the Sonatas would be by Boris Berezovsky and Henri Dermaquette. Also a little tip. Check out Saint-Saens Cello Suite op.16 it is a substantial and beautiful piece and loved by many cello virtuosos.
> 
> Violin Sonatas: Number One is once again beautiful and easily accesible. Quite dramatic and modeled after Beethoven's famous Kreutzer Sonata it is one of the most important french Violin Sonatas. Particular the second movement has a beautiful dialogue between the soloists. It was also much loved by Proust who even incorporated it in one of his stories.
> Number Two is just like the second cello sonata quite dense and not as melodically ingenious as its precedessor but repeated listening will reward you once again. The Adagio is incredible.
> My favourite recording is by Mauro Tortorelli and Angela Meluso.
> 
> The Wind Sonatas are substantial pieces and are loved by many performers for they are written for instruments which do not have much reportoire.
> Best recording here imo is by the Soloist of the Ochestra of Paris.


Wow, that's quite a list of pieces, reviews, and recordings! I will definitely look at all of these, thank you for the suggestions!


----------



## Anankasmo

you are welcome


----------



## majlis

First violin sonata: Heifetz-Bay. No better version exists, IMO.


----------

